# 7D mark ii, vs 80D, vs 90D



## Raw photographer (Jan 9, 2020)

Anybody have experience with these cameras and which one do you think is best for the value, i shoot mostly birds/wildlife but shoot a bit of everything. Is the 7D mark ii still worth buying in 2020? 

Thanks.


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 9, 2020)

To me, from the specs, in some ways, the 90D is the never released 7D Mark III.  I kept waiting for it but it looks to me what we got was the 90D.  It turns out I really don't need another APS-C for now but if I did I would get the 90D.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2020)

It looks like you might want to do some online research as far as a sensor comparison, and of course basic things like frames per second autofocus system Etc.


----------



## stevet1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Raw photographer said:


> Anybody have experience with these cameras and which one do you think is best for the value, i shoot mostly birds/wildlife but shoot a bit of everything. Is the 7D mark ii still worth buying in 2020?
> 
> Thanks.



One place you might look is:
Camera Decision - Compare Digital Cameras

I used their comparison guides when looking at a 7D MarkII vs. a T7i.
They seemed pretty thorough.
Steve Thomas


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 24, 2020)

I have the 7D ii and Jr has the 80D.

Is the 7Dii really worth the extra cost for 99.999% of people? Nope. 
I can get the same shots with the 80D with a newer higher MP sensor and it handles higher ISO better.
If I didn't already have the 7Dii I would look into the 80/90D and make a comparison between the two.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 27, 2020)

Raw photographer said:


> Anybody have experience with these cameras and which one do you think is best for the value, i shoot mostly birds/wildlife but shoot a bit of everything. Is the 7D mark ii still worth buying in 2020?
> Thanks.



Raw, I find the answers so far interesting. 
First there were many years between the 7Dmkl and mkll. Many were saying the mkll was never gonna be made. Well it’s STILL being made and it's still the flagship Canon Crop camera. If all one is gonna shoot is landscape and portraits the 80 or 90D would be better because of the higher mp..

The xD models are semi-pro cameras and in the case of the 7Dll it has full weather sealing to use in very adverse conditions. The xxD's are consumer cameras, not rugged semi-pro cameras. The 7ll has a full magnesium chassis, the 90 is probably mostly plastic.  
I'm sure the 90 has a newer processor but the 7 has TWO processors and the big difference is that one of them is dedicated only to the focus system.
If you want to save money just get a pretty low mileage used camera. The used 7Dll's go for around $600. That's a BARGAIN for a camera that can pretty much keep up with a 1DX. 
I used to have 2 7Dmkll's and they were pretty amazing cameras. I would certainly not replace them with consumer cameras!
I'm sure the 90 is well equipped to suit most needs and it even shoots at the same frame rate as the 7ll but I couldn't begin to imagine the focus system would keep up with the 7ll for fast moving birds or sports.
Personally I would look at a nice used 7Dll. 
Here's a link to the best Canon tester in the business. Read the comprehensive reviews on each, that should help you decide!
Good luck
SS 
The-Digital-Picture.com features DSLR and Mirrorless Camera and Lens Reviews, News, Deals, and Tips


----------

